# what herps have you seen in your area?



## hornet (May 7, 2006)

just thought it would be interesting 2 c what herp sp people have seen in their area, i will get the ball rolling, i live in gladstone qld, i have seen:
emydura krefftii(kreffts turtle)
diplodactylus vittatus(eastern stone gecko)
hemidactylus frenatus(house gecko)
heteronotia binoei(bynoes gecko)
lialis burtonis(burtons snake-lizard)
carlia vivax(lively rainbow skink)
cryptoblepharus virgatus(wall skink)
ctenotus taeniolatus(copper-tailed skink)
eulamprus quoyii(easter water skink)
morethia taeniopleura
amphibolurus nobbi(nobbi dragon)
pogona barbata(eastern bearded dragon)
morelia spilota(coastal carpet python)
boiga irregularis(brown tree snake)
demansia psammophis(yellow-faced whipsnake)
pseudonaja textilis(eastern brown)


----------



## ari (May 7, 2006)

Asian House Geckos
Asian House Geckos
Asian House Geckos
Asian House Geckos

Thats all I ever seem to see


----------



## Spike14 (May 7, 2006)

ive seen
eastern browns
red bellie blacks
tiger snakes
eastern beardies
jacky dragons 
mountin dragons
common bluies
she oak skinks
eastern water skinks
leasures velvet geckos
think thats all, i am located in eastern suburbs of sydney


----------



## MrBredli (May 7, 2006)

Sydney-

Broad-tailed Gecko
Thick-tailed Gecko
Stone Gecko
Lesueurs Velvet Gecko

Moutain Heath Dragon
Jacky Lashtail
Eastern Water Dragon

Burton's Legless Lizard
Common Scaly-foot

Cunningham's Skink
White's Skink
Copper-tailed Skink
Red-throated Cool-Skink
Fence Skink
Blue-tongued Skink
Blotched Blue-tongued Skink (Blue Mountains)
Garden Skinks
Eastern Water Skink
Barred-sided Skink

Diamond Python

Green Tree Snake
Brown Tree Snake

Red-naped Snake
Golden-crowned Snake
Bandy Bandy
Eastern Brwon Snake
Red-bellied Black Snake
Tiger Snake
Yellow-faced Whipsnake
Small-eyed Snake
Swamp Snake

Blackish Blindsnake

Eastern Long-necked Turtle


That's all i can think of at the moment..


----------



## hornet (May 7, 2006)

wow, thats a nice lot of herps mrbredli


----------



## Spike14 (May 7, 2006)

i for got one
eastern water dragons


----------



## waruikazi (May 7, 2006)

I'm in darwin

All types of monitors, from ones 10cm long to 2 1/2 metres
banded and gold tree snakes
slatey greys
darwin carpets
tata lizards
blue tongues
the usual gekoes
green tree frogs
frill neck lizards

and that's about it i think


----------



## Jonathon (May 7, 2006)

Fence skinks
Oblong Turtles
Dugites
Tiger snakes
lots of little skinks
heaps of gex (not sure what species)
Western Beardies
bobtails
motorbike frogs
burtons legless lizards
and some other stuff I cant think of now


----------



## SLACkra (May 7, 2006)

melbourne

Eastern Bluetongues (Tiliqua scincoides)
Grass skinks (Lampropholis guichenoti)
weasel skinks (Lampropholis mustelina)

thats pretty much it for around my place.

andrew


----------



## Sdaji (May 7, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, SLACKra, which reference puts weasel skinks (Saproscincus mustelinus) in Lampropholis?

While living where I am, the only reptiles I've seen in the area have been one garden skink (L, guichenoti), one blue tongued skink (T. scincoides), which I assume was someone's escaped pet, and birds. Hooray for sunny Melbourne!


----------



## MrBredli (May 7, 2006)

Five more..

Striped Skink
Weasel Skink
Yellow-bellied Three-toed Skink
Lace Monitor
Heath Monitor


----------



## pythoness (May 7, 2006)

we have robustus skinks here.


----------



## lanceinator (May 7, 2006)

Katherine - NT

Childrens pythons (Lots of! - the buggers keep eating my mice!)
Olive Pythons
Blackheaded pythons (lots of!)

King Browns (lots of!)
Western Browns
Death adder
Black whips
Orange naped
Bandy bandy

Frilled necks
Tata lizards
Asian gekos
Blue tounges
Water monitors

There is more I just can't think of them all at the moment!


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (May 7, 2006)

ive seen 
laceys 
carpets 
heaps of small skinks 
blue tongues 
major skinks 
stephens bandeds 
eastern browns
tiger snakes
small eyeds
keelbacks 
green trees 
brown trees 
red bellies 
bandy bandies 
land mullets 
leaf tailed geckos 
robust geckos 
asian house geckos 
water dragons 
bearded dragons
nobbie dragons 
snake necked turtles 
oblong 
brissie river 
rough scale snakes
and a few more lizards and elapids 

these are in the brissy gold coast area 

thanks
nathan


----------



## cris (May 7, 2006)

Around my yard-
roughly in order of abundance
eastern dwarf frog (litoria fallax)
garden skink
asian house gecko
striped marsh frogs
calyptotis scutirostrum(a type of small skink)
green tree snake
pink tounge
carpet snake(there is a 3m+ one in our downpipe right now)
white crowned snake
wall skink
marsh snake
green treefrog
things i havnt seen in ages
bluetounge
bearded dragon
yellow faced whip snake
robust skink

things i have seen round brisbane
maquarie turtle
long neck turtle
saw shell turtle
keelback
rough scaled snake
brown snake
red bellied black snake
golden water skink
water dragons
tommy roundhead
various frogs
lace monitors
some type of legless lizard back when i was a little kid.
probly more i cant think of now.
I have never seen any native geckos anywhere in bris but they r supposed to live here :? 

didnt take me long to give up tryin to spell the proper names, sorry :lol:


----------



## ad (May 7, 2006)

> melbourne
> 
> Eastern Bluetongues (Tiliqua scincoides)
> Grass skinks (Lampropholis guichenoti)
> ...



Wow - you guys have my pity.


----------



## Sdaji (May 7, 2006)

Ad: heh, Melbourne is pretty bleak! Around Brisbane you can see more species in an afternoon than we have around Melbourne! Having said that, we do have a few nice species, and at least the low species diversity means we can reasonably easily complete the challenge of finding every one of them! (yeah, I know, that's a pretty desperate attempt at finding the silver lining!) I still get happy when I see snakes in Melbourne, even though I've seen all the species before.


----------



## Magpie (May 7, 2006)

What's the defintion of "in my area"?
I notice a few people using a whole greater city area, do I get to use the whole of FNQ as my area?


----------



## MrBredli (May 7, 2006)

Anywhere within an hour's drive?


----------



## Sdaji (May 7, 2006)

I was talking about the area within a walking distancish radius of where I live at the moment.


----------



## cris (May 7, 2006)

yep magpie u have to list all the herps that live in north qld :lol:


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (May 7, 2006)

*Sydney:*
Red eared slider turtles
Corn snakes
King snakes
Milk snakes
Red tailed boa's
Chameleons
And most of the Aus native species available.








Oh wait did you mean in the wild & not peoples collections


----------



## SLACkra (May 7, 2006)

> Just out of curiosity, SLACKra, which reference puts weasel skinks (Saproscincus mustelinus) in Lampropholis?



damn my shifty reptile book. lol its the only one in the house and my parents got it free ages ago. this might get some interesting responses but its author is Raymon T. Hoser...

Sdaji were weasil skinks at any classified as Lampropholis? there not very common round our place too, only two times i have seen one was once right down the back of our yard and once around the front yard. 

andrew


----------



## Magpie (May 7, 2006)

Within an hour of here : 
Lots of small skink species
Asian house geckos
Mourning geckos
Oedura sp. gecko
Bynoes geckos
Small eyed snakes
Brown tree snakes
Green tree snakes
Jungle python
Carpet python
Scrub pythons
Spotted pythons
Slatey grey snakes
Keelback snakes
Little file snake
Boyd's forest dragons
Water dragons
Lace monitor
Short and long necked turtles
Pink tonguesd skinks
Blue tongued skinks


----------



## AntaresiaLady (May 7, 2006)

We've seen: 

Western Green Tree Frogs _Litoria Moorei_
An unidentified almost see through gecko.
Banded Sand Snake or Jans Banded Snake _Simoselaps bertholdi_
Blue Tongue Lizard _Tiliqua occipitalis_
Shingleback,Bobtail or sleepy Lizard _Tiliqua rugosa_

thats all we've seen in its natural habitat ie:not in peoples collections.


----------



## Dicco (May 7, 2006)

Within the Brisbane/Ipswich area I have seen the following.

*Freshwater Turtles*
Eastern Snake Neck - _Chelodina longicollis_
Brisbane Short Neck - _Emydura signata_
Saw-Shelled Turtle - _Elseya latisternum_

*Geckoes*
Dubious Dtella - _Gehyra dubia_
Tryon's(Southern Spotted) Velvet Gecko - _Oedura tryoni_
Robust Velvet Gecko - _Oedura robusta_
Asian House Gecko - _Hemidactylus frenatus_
Barking Gecko - _Underwoodisaurus milli_

*Pygopods*
Burton's Snake Lizard - _Lialis butronis_

*Skinks*
Verreaux's Skink - _Anomalopus verreauxii_
Wall Skink - _Cryptoblepharus virgatus_
Eastern Striped Skink - _Ctenotus robustus_
Pink-Tongued Skink - _Cyclodomorphus gerrardii_
Land Mullet - _Egernia major_
Barred-Sided Skink - _Eulamprus tenuis_
Garden Skink - _Lampropholis delicata_
Grass Skink - _Lampropholis guichenoti_
Eastern Blue-Tongue Lizard - _Tiliqua scincoides scincoides_

*Dragons*
Eastern Bearded Dragon - _Pogona barbata_
Frill-Necked Lizard - _Chlamydosaurus kingii_
Eastern Water Dragon - _Physignathus lesueurii lesueurii_
Southern Forest Dragon - _Hypsilurus spinipes_

*Goannas*
Lace Monitor - _Varanus varius_
Sand Goanna - _Varanus gouldii_


*Elapids*
Eastern Brown Snake - _Pseudonaja textilis_
Red Bellied Black Snake - _Pseudochis porphyriacus_
Eastern Small-Eyed Snake - _Cryptophis nigresens_
Yellow Faced Whip Snake - _Demansia psammophis_
Marsh Snake - _Hemiaspis signata_
Stephen's Banded Snake - _Hoplocephalus stephensii_

*Colubrids*
Brown Tree Snake - _Boiga irregularis_
Common Tree Snake - _Dendrelaphis punctulata_
Keelback/Freshwater Snake - _Tropidonophis mairii_

*Pythons*
McDowell's Carpet Python - _Morelia spilota mcdowelli_
Eastern Small Blotched Python - _Antaresia maculosa_

*Amphibians*
Cane Toad - _Bufo marinus_
Green Tree Frog - _Litoria caerulea_
Red Eyed Tree Frog - _Litoria chloris_
Graceful Tree Frog - _Litoria gracilenta_
Eastern Sedgefrog - _Litoria fallax_
Emerald Spotted Tree Frog - _Litoria peronii_
Naked Tree Frog - _Litoria rubella_
Striped Marshfrog - _Limnodynastes peronii_
Broad Palmed Rocket Frog - _Litoria latopalmata_
Salmon Striped Frog - _Limnodynastes salmini_
Ornate Burrowing Frog - _Limnodynastes ornatus_


----------



## cris (May 7, 2006)

doh i forgot the cane toad i knew i would forget something really obvious


----------



## Magpie (May 7, 2006)

Oh.. frogs.
Cane toads
Green tree frogs
White lipped GTF's
Dainty Tree Frogs
Rocket frogs
Barred frogs
Many others I cannot recall right now


----------



## Fuscus (May 7, 2006)

within 50 km
loggerhead turtle
Green Turtle
saw-shelled turtle
AHG
leaf-tailed gecko (_Saltuarius swaini_?)
Blue tongue lizard ( colony living under the house )
Coeranoscincus. reticulatus
Ctenotus robustus
Ctenotus taeniolatus
Egernia frerei
Egernia major
Eulamprus tenuis (bar-sided skink)
assorted small skinks
Southern Angle headed dragon
EBD
EWD
Lacy
Ramphotyphlops species
Morelia spilota
BTS
GTS
GTS ( yellow bellied blake morph )
Keelback ( or rough scale - didn't check carefully )
White crowned snake
Small eyed snake
YFWS
Marsh Snake (ouch)
Pale head snake
Stephens Banded snake
RBBS
eastern brown
Rough scaled snake ( or keel back - didn't check carefully )


----------



## Sdaji (May 7, 2006)

SLACkra said:


> > Just out of curiosity, SLACKra, which reference puts weasel skinks (Saproscincus mustelinus) in Lampropholis?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The book isn't necessarily shifty for having outdated taxonomy, it's just obsolete. (Well, it might be shifty for other reasons, but let's not go there!).

Weasel Skinks were described in 1874, but the genus Saproscincus wasn't created until 1984. It's a Wells and Wellington name, so some people have been reluctant to use it. I believe weasel skinks were originally in the genus Leiolopisma (some authors no longer count it as a valid genus), with the specific name of mustelina, not mustelinus. Between 1874 and 1984, I'm sure various people have put it in various genera.

Weasel skinks are very common in some parts of Melbourne. Not far from where I live (but just outside what I'd call 'my area'), there is a reasonably healthy population of them. There used to be an extremely dense population in Heidelberg, before the entire area was covered in concrete a few years ago.


----------



## serpenttongue (May 7, 2006)

Esatern blueys
Jacky's 
Heath Dragons
Cunningham skinks
Whites Skinks
Southern Leaf Tailed geckoes
Velvet Geckoes
Scalyfoots
Water skinks
Garden skinks
Weasel skinks
Three-toed skinks
She-oak skinks
Red Belly's
Brown snakes
Golden crowned snakes
Small eyed snake
Swamp snake
Eastern Masters snake
Blind snake
Diamond Python
Long necked turtle
Rock skink
Lace Monitor
Heath Monitor


----------



## yommy (May 7, 2006)

Katherine NT and immediate area:

Children's Pythons
Blackheaded Pythons
Monster Olives Pythons
Water Pythons
Goldern Tree Snake
Brown Tree Snake - night tiger form
Slatey Grey's
Keelbacks
File Snakes
Half Girled Snakes
Little Spotted Snake
Orange Naped Snake
Bandy-Bandy
Northen Small Eyed
Black Whips
Western Browns
King Browns
Death Adder
Taipan
Saltwater Crocodile
Fresh Water Crocodile
Northern Long Neck Tortoise
Northen Snapping Tortoise

LIZARDS - to many to number

NT - herp heaven


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (May 7, 2006)

my bad i said oblongs i meant broad shelled


----------



## Blackdog (May 7, 2006)

In my backyard in the Sunshine Coast hinterland:

Tusked frog
Northern Pobblebonk
Striped Marsh frog
Giant Barred frog (M. iteratus)
Green Tree frog
Dwarf Tree frog
Dainty Tree frog
Broad Palmed frog
Peron's Tree frog
Desert Tree frog
Tylers Tree frog
Cane Toad

Robust Velvet gecko
Southern Spotted Velvet
gecko
Asian House gecko

Burtons Legless lizard

Elf skink
Barred Sided skink
Murrays skink
Garden skink (L. delicata)
Eastern Blue Tongue
Verrreaux's skink

Eastern Water dragon
Eastern Bearded dragon

Lace monitor

Blackish blindsnake
Carpet python
Brown Tree snake
Bandy Bandy
Yellowfaced Whip snake
Eastern Brown
Keelback
Rough Scaled snake
Green Tree snake
Small Eyed snake
Dwarf Crowned snake
Red Bellied black


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (May 7, 2006)

oh i left out so many species 

cacophis . sp 
heaps of skinks 
heapsmore elapids and 
heaps of frogs 
scarlett sided pobblebonks
gtf heaps of frogs and yer 

thats all


----------



## Greebo (May 7, 2006)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> *Sydney:*
> Red eared slider turtles
> Corn snakes
> King snakes
> ...




Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## MrBredli (May 7, 2006)

I also left out Highlands Copperhead, and i'm not even going to touch on the frog species (cos i don't know half them :lol: ) but i did find a small colony of Red-Crowned Toadlets at Warimoo once, fascinating little critters they were.


----------



## Robbo (May 7, 2006)

the only things i have seen around my houseare
red bellies
and blueies
can you guess where i live
melbourne


----------



## jimbo (May 7, 2006)

diamond pythons
yellow faced whip snakes
golden crown snakes
brown tree snakes
lace monitors
eastern blueys
eastern water dragons
broad-tailed gecko 
bronze tailed skink?
perons tree frog and someother types


----------



## SLACkra (May 7, 2006)

ok thanks sdaji nice to know, crazy tasomology...


----------



## westhamsc (May 7, 2006)

well what i have seen in my area 
tiger snake
copper heads
red belly black snake (some people won't belive me) (note did not see one this summer)
blotched bluey
garden skink
4 types of skink yet to be identified by me
jackie dragons 
brown tree frogs
spotted marsh frogs
striped marsh frog
2 different types of froglets


----------



## viktor (May 8, 2006)

Hope you guys know just how lucky you are =)! 
In Sweden we've got 
Natrix Natrix 
Vipera Berus 
(very uncommon) Coronella Austriaca
Lacerta Vivipara and Lacerta Agilis. 
Thats it.. Hope you dont mind me coming to Aussie some day so you could show me some REAL fieldherpetology! 

Cheers!
Viktor


----------



## Stevo (May 8, 2006)

A, B and C thats about it.


----------



## SLACkra (May 8, 2006)

oh forgot frogs,

marsh frogs and brown tree frogs


----------



## Mangles (May 8, 2006)

Water Dragons,
Blue Tongues,
Bearded Dragons,
Green Tree Snake,
Coastal Carpet,
Asian House Gecko,
Lots of skinks,
Saw Shelled Turtles,
Green frogs,
Bandit Frogs,
Cane Toads


----------



## pythonkisses (May 8, 2006)

mine is a short one seen heaps of red belly's and just seen a diamond near berry big mother it was and no i had no cam  but going back soon with cam in hand with the kids bush walk time


----------



## pythonkisses (May 8, 2006)

we should plan a bush walk for the local's around wollongong one day and see what we can see some herps  just an idea


----------



## AntaresiaLady (May 8, 2006)

We used to go herping about halfway up um...cripes I can't think of the name of the road...Macquarie Pass?- the one out the back of albion park that goes up to Robbo. 

Theres some great waterholes and stuff up there- we saw lots of reptiles. (And other wildlife). Had trippy experience when we were there once. We got separated from our mates, and ended up climbing about a km through bush (straight up!) saw this pond full of water, and we were going to walk through it (I had avoided walking through water till that point, but to go around the pond was a nasty cliff climb) It was about 2 feet deep. I threw in a rock...and the pond went BLACK. It was FULL of leeches! There were literally BILLIONS of them. When the water went black I mean it- you couldn't see the bottom! I screamed (I hate leeches) and was never so grateful to NOT have stepped in without tossing a rock in first!

Sorry for the hijack- its just a warning to people who walk through bush ponds. LOL!


----------



## Jacob (May 8, 2006)

I saw a snake once...


----------



## jordo (May 8, 2006)

Blotched and eastern blueys, garden skinks, copperheads and tigers are all I've seen around Ballarat. Whilst in Melbourne I've seen an eastern blueys a marbled gecko.


----------



## salebrosus (May 8, 2006)

I've seen reptilius deadus in my area and plenty of cats.

Simone


----------



## pugsly (May 8, 2006)

So where are all the pics people! If ya saw them surely ya got a photo! ok maybe not.. would be good to see some photos though..


----------



## Khukuri (May 9, 2006)

Suburban Adelaide here, and:
Brown snakes
Bluetongues
Shinglebacks
Whatever gecko lives in letterboxes and tries to bite you when you get the mail...
and a king brown, living in a friends' shed. That one was a bit strange, it apparently confused the snakecatcher too.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (May 9, 2006)

Did your friend own mice Khukuri?


----------



## Blackdog (May 9, 2006)

Plenty of photos but I'm not sure how to post them Pugsley. Is there a how to post photos thread anywhere?


----------



## Rennie (May 9, 2006)

Blackdog said:


> Plenty of photos but I'm not sure how to post them Pugsley. Is there a how to post photos thread anywhere?



Probably somewhere but here goes:
Instead of typing in the quick reply spot go to post reply, type stuff, click add attachment, browse, find it, click the add attachment box next to the file comment box and hit submit. Hope that helps


----------



## Reptilegirl (May 9, 2006)

Freshwater Turtles 
Eastern long Neck - Chelodina longicollis 
Saw-Shelled Turtle - Elseya latisternum 
unidentified turtle – either saw shell or some kind of murray.. too much moss

Pygopods 
Burton's Snake Lizard - Lialis butronis 
common scaley foot – pygopus lepidopodus

Skinks 
lively rainbow skink - carlia vivax
Wall Skink - Cryptoblepharus virgatus 
Eastern Striped Skink - Ctenotus robustus 
copper-tailed skink - ctenotus taeniolatus
Pink-Tongued Skink - Cyclodomorphus gerrardii 
Major skink – egernia frerei
Land Mullet - Egernia major 
Eulamprus martini
Eastern water skink – Eulampus quoyii
Barred-Sided Skink - Eulamprus tenuis 
Lampropholis amicula
Garden Skink - Lampropholis delicata 
Eastern Blue-Tongue Lizard - Tiliqua scincoides scincoides 

Dragons 
Eastern Bearded Dragon - Pogona barbata 
Eastern Water Dragon - Physignathus lesueurii lesueurii 
Southern Forest Dragon - Hypsilurus spinipes 

Goannas 
Lace Monitor - Varanus varius 
Sand Goanna - Varanus gouldii 

Blind snakes
Blackish blind snake - Ramphotyphlops nigrescens

Elapids 
common death adder - acanthophis antarticus
tiger snake - notechis scutatus
Eastern Brown Snake - Pseudonaja textilis 
Red Bellied Black Snake - Pseudochis porphyriacus 
eastern bandy-bandy - vermicelli annulata

Colubrids 
Brown Tree Snake - Boiga irregularis 
green Tree Snake - Dendrelaphis punctulata 
Keelback - Tropidonophis mairii 

Pythons 
coastal Carpet Python - Morelia spilota mcdowelli 

Amphibians 

brown stripped frog – limnodynastes peronii 
Green thighed frog – litoria brevipalmata
Green Tree Frog - Litoria caerulea 
Red Eyed Tree Frog - Litoria chloris
Eastern dwarf tree frog - Litoria fallax 
Dainty green Tree Frog - Litoria gracilenta 
Broad Palmed Frog - Litoria latopalmata 
Leseur’s frog - Litoria lesueuri
Rocket frog - litoria nastuta
Emerald Spotted Tree Frog - Litoria peronii 
tyler’s tree frog - litoria tyleri
Great barred frog - mixophyes fasciolatus

Cane Toad - Bufo marinus


----------



## Moreliaman (May 9, 2006)

WOOOW Reptilegirl !! any property's to rent in your area ? :shock: 
Ok just had a look in my garden & found 2 snails & a slug ! :|


----------



## Blackdog (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Rennie,
All of these photos were taken on our block. We are lucky enough to have a small National Park as one of our boundaries.


----------



## Blackdog (May 9, 2006)

OK how do you get more than one photo up at a time?


----------



## cris (May 9, 2006)

> unidentified turtle – either saw shell or some kind of murray.. too much moss


sounds like elseya belli to me, they have the shape of a saw shell and the stripe like a maquarie. I have seen them near stanthorpe and I think they live somewhere in NSW but good luck finding any info on them.

That keelback looks awesome


----------



## Reptilegirl (May 9, 2006)

hehe i live on 5 acres with surrounding bush land.. creek and water-hole close by... 
and pugs here are some photos for ya 
enjoy...

























































Megz


----------



## pugsly (May 9, 2006)

Ah thats what im talkin about!

Aren't frogs such good posers..

Nice work megz


----------



## Blackdog (May 9, 2006)

Try again
Small eye


----------



## Blackdog (May 9, 2006)

Bugger, not gunna do em one at a time.


----------



## Reptilegirl (May 9, 2006)

best thing to do is to load them into http://www.photobucket.com and then copy and paste the IMG (third thing down under photo) here... hope that makes sense...
Megz


----------



## Blackdog (May 9, 2006)

Can you create a personal gallery and load photos from there rather than use photobucket?


----------



## Reptilegirl (May 10, 2006)

yeah but your only allowed a certain amount of space.. photobucket is just so much easier and you get alot more space for your photos..
Megz


----------

